# Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket


----------



## cuto8 (17. Dezember 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Omfg
get a live!


----------



## Phenom BE (17. Dezember 2009)

*Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Toll jetzt der größte PCGH fan geehrt.


----------



## Jami (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



cuto8 schrieb:


> Omfg
> get a live!


Ein bischen Nächstenliebe schadet nicht.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Geil, ich musste damals schon schmunzeln, den Titel hatte er sich damals sauber verdient  !



cuto8 schrieb:


> Omfg
> get a live!


----------



## Sularko (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

"Thilo-Bayer-Schrein"


----------



## Thornscape (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



cuto8 schrieb:


> Omfg
> get a live!



Oh je, erst meckern, und dann auch noch eins von nur drei Wörtern falsch schreiben...
(--> Life )


----------



## derFeef (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



cuto8 schrieb:


> Omfg
> get a live!



1. Schule fertigmachen und brav Rechtschreibung üben
2. Hobbys der Mitmenschen respektieren
3. Diese Redewendung nicht in einem Internetforum posten, ist ein bisschen Heuchelei.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

lol habe auch zeitschriften von 2002


----------



## Ahab (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Ein Thilo Beyer Schrein?  Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben... Aber der PCGH-Fußboden ist schon cool. 

"Get a Life"


----------



## BloodyMojito (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Der Junge hat halt Geschmack!


----------



## guidodungel (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Hoffendlich geht das braune Zeug am Hals auch wieder ab!


----------



## skdiggy (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

ein bisschen schräg aber warum nicht


----------



## guidodungel (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Ist eh super


----------



## Henner (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ein Thilo Beyer Schrein?  Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben...


Den hat er nicht wirklich zu Hause stehen, der Schrein war doch nur ein Scherz für das (großartige!) Video. Aber wir als Thilos Untergebene haben natürlich alle einen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Solange daraus kein Stalker wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Den hat er nicht wirklich zu Hause stehen, der Schrein war doch nur ein Scherz für das (großartige!) Video. Aber wir als Thilos Untergebene haben natürlich alle einen



ja so gehört sich das auch. werde ich auch einführen wenn ich erstmal chef der welt bin.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Danke Florian! 


PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Den hat er nicht wirklich zu Hause stehen, der Schrein war doch nur ein Scherz für das (großartige!) Video. Aber wir als Thilos Untergebene haben natürlich alle einen


Jetzt hast du dir aber was eingebrockt. Standard für Redakteure sind zwei Schreine, ein Exemplar ist die gemäßtigte Vorgabe für Praktikanten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Danke Florian!
> 
> Jetzt hast du dir aber was eingebrockt. Standard für Redakteure sind zwei Schreine, ein Exemplar ist die gemäßtigte Vorgabe für Praktikanten.


 
Meine Vermutung wäre ja, dass Praktikanten drei haben. Neben den zwei üblichen noch einen Schrein für ihren Mentor in der Redaktion.


----------



## Sularko (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Den hat er nicht wirklich zu Hause stehen, der Schrein war doch nur ein Scherz für das (großartige!) Video. Aber wir als Thilos Untergebene haben natürlich alle einen



Jede andere Aussage, hätte Dich wohl den Job gekostet was ?


----------



## guidodungel (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Mir ist schon schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Was ihr alle habt 

Der offiziell anerkannte größte PCGH-Fan der Welt (TM) hats einfach drauf


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Meine güte lasst ihn doch. Jeder lebt für etwas und sei es für PCGH 

Die die das hier schreiben mit GAL etc. die haben wahrscheinlich selber das Zimmer mit 1000 Postern aus der Bravo, Popcorn oder sonstigem Mist voll gepflastert. DAS ist ja schon gesellschaftlich etabliert.


----------



## locojens (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Naja besser als WoW-süchtig LOL .


----------



## KOF328 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

jaja hobbys gibts viele


----------



## Krautsalat (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

er ordnet seine ausgaben von rechts nach links, außerdem fehlen im (abgebileten) regal die neuen, langweiligerweise nur noch grünen, ausgaben.
komischer kerl.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

warum findet ihr ihn seltsam? er will einfach seine alten zeitschriften nicht wegwerfen (-> nostalgie -> klick ) und das mit dem fußboden find ich kreativ, bzw viel aufwand für ein foto


----------



## FloTalon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

 ui doch schon 26 Kommentare  
Um euch zu beruhigen, das Bild von Thilo hab ich, wie Henner bereits sagte wirklich nur fürs Video auf das Regal gestellt 
also keine Sorge wegen Stalking 



Krautsalat schrieb:


> er ordnet seine ausgaben von rechts nach links, außerdem fehlen im (abgebileten) regal die neuen, langweiligerweise nur noch grünen, ausgaben.
> komischer kerl.


Mhh, also die ersten Ausagen der PCGH sind in der rechten Box und verlaufen von rechts nach links, in der linken sind die neueren. Aufnahme ist ja von Ende 2008.

Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich Platzprobleme  Vielleicht sollte ich mal ne Auktion "PCGH-Sammlung" auf Ebay einstellen 

In diesem Sinne __
_Live long and prosper_


----------



## Havenger (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

thilo bayer schrein das is ja geil  ... aber sind die pcghs nicht zu schade für den fußboden ?


----------



## FloTalon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



Havenger schrieb:


> thilo bayer schrein das is ja geil  ... aber sind die pcghs nicht zu schade für den fußboden ?


Jop, wurden natürlich nach Abschluss des Videos wieder zurück ins Regal gehievt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78fFU40gsNQ​


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

der macht aus dem lauten rechner nen medion computer  (hey nurn joke)


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Man muß sich erst Gedanken machen, wenn aus dem Schrein, ein Thilo "Altar" wird!
Bis Dahin dir auch Frohe Weihnachten Flori, bekommst bestimmt ein PCGH Abo!


----------



## Kone (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

sry nicht böse gemeint aber kommt schon leicht "warm" herüber wenn man nen Bilderrahmen mit nem typen aufm schrank zu stehen hat als das seiner freundin^^

najajeden das seine


----------



## Xyphira (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



Kone schrieb:


> sry nicht böse gemeint aber kommt schon leicht "warm" herüber wenn man nen Bilderrahmen mit nem typen aufm schrank zu stehen hat als das seiner freundin^^
> 
> najajeden das seine



kann ja auch n verwandter oder guter freund sein und das bild steht da in erinnerung weil er vll nich mehr unter ihnen ist oder so...


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Tolle Aktion von Florian, der Schrein ist ja mal voll Hammer. ​ 

Bin zwar vielleicht nicht der grösste PCGH-Fan(atiker), aber der Redaktion seit einigen Jahren treu ergeben.​ 

In diesem Sinne, frohe Weinacht PCGH, und immer weiter so....​ 


Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sight (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Tzz... e-freak hatte glaub ich 4 mehr xD, jedoch alles letzten monat weggeschmissen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

D.h du kaufst dir ein Magazin, und schmeisst es dann weg. 

Lol, was soll das denn ?


----------



## Havenger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

werde die auch net wegschmeißen da hängen ja erinnerungen dran  ... aber sinnlos ne zeitung kaufen und später wegwerfen ...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



e-freak schrieb:


> D.h du kaufst dir ein Magazin, und schmeisst es dann weg.
> 
> Lol, was soll das denn ?



hö liest du die nen zweites mal?

meine zeitschriften lass ich mir immer vom altpapiersammler holen.
auch ne möglichkeit zum entsorgen.


----------



## Havenger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



> hö liest du die nen zweites mal?
> 
> meine zeitschriften lass ich mir immer vom altpapiersammler holen.
> auch ne möglichkeit zum entsorgen.



hab zum teil pghs die sind von 04 und älter und trotzdem lese ich die noch ... retro is doch immer toll


----------



## Taitan (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Irgendjemand sagte mal: "Nix ist so uninteressant wie die Zeitung von gestern".

Ich finde, er hatte recht.


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



Taitan schrieb:


> Irgendjemand sagte mal: "Nix ist so uninteressant wie die Zeitung von gestern".
> 
> Ich finde, er hatte recht.



 Da unterschreib ich mit 

Bin eher C`t Leser  und wenn eine neue Ausgabe von PCGH kommt ist die beim Zeitschriftenhändler in ca. 5 Min schon durchgeblättert. Nix weltbewegendes was die C`t  schon irgendwie abgehandelt hat und vor allem genauer.


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Cooler Fußboden


----------



## winpoet88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*

Mit meinen PCGH Heften der letzten 7 Jahre hätte ich auch locker den Fussboden tapezieren
können......sieht aber gut aus!
Schliesse mich den Grüssen an und wünsche dem PCGH-Team ein schönes Fest+guten Rutsch
ins neue Jahr..

MfG Winpoet


----------



## Havenger (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Größter PCGH-Fan sendet Redaktion ein Weihnachtspaket*



> Irgendjemand sagte mal: "Nix ist so uninteressant wie die Zeitung von gestern".
> 
> Ich finde, er hatte recht.



dann war der typ bild leser 

ne aber so schlecht sind alte zeitungen wegen der tipps auch net vor allem die pcgh ...


----------

